# zajmować się dziećmi



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Jak poprawnie oddać znaczenie wyrażenia "*zajmować się dziećmi*"?
Co będziesz robić jak skończysz studia pedagogiczne?
Jak skończę studia będę *zajmować się* *dziećmi*, np. w przedzkolu.

What are you going to do when you finish your pedagogical studies?
When I finish my studies I'm going to ............................. children, e.g. in a nursery school.
a. look after
b. take care of
c. be preoccupied with
d. occupy myself with
e. deal with
Myślę, że wariant d. jest najwierniejszy, ale nie jestem pewny czy dobrze brzmi. Wariant b. też jest całkiem dobry.
Co o tym myślicie?


----------



## LilianaB

I will work with children.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję Liliana. Podoba mi się ta wersja. Nigdy bym tego w słowniku nie znalazł.


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć, Wolf

Jak zawsze, wybór angielskiego wyrażenia będzie zależał od kontekstu. W tym konkretnym, z podanych przez Ciebie opcji najlepiej sprawdza się *A, *ale osobiście wybrałbym chyba propozycję Liliany. 

Nawiasem mówiąc, większość z wyrażeń, które podałeś, zupełnie nie pasuje w tym zdaniu. I tak na przykład:
*a) occupy oneself with* - zająć się czymś, żeby zabić czas albo nie myśleć o czymś dręczącym -* I occupied myself with a crossword, so as not think about the pain I was about to experience* (w poczekalni u dentysty, chociażby)
*b) be preoccupied with - *być czymś pochłoniętym bez reszty  - *He was preocuppied with making a name for himself as a lawyer, so he neglected his family life. 
c) deal with - *zajmować się czymś, mieć z kimś/czymś do czynienia, często wydźwięk negatywny - *I'm not used to dealing with rude customers, don't blame me for losing my temper. *


----------



## Szkot

I would go with a or b, or Pani L's 'work with', although I prefer your  'I'm going to' to 'will'.   However, if the speaker skończył/a  'studia pedagogiczne', they may well say 'I am going to be a nursery  school teacher', or 'I am going to teach nursery school children', to  distinguish themselves from colleagues without a teaching qualification, who just  'look after' or 'care for' the children.


----------



## wolfbm1

Szkot said:


> I would go with a or b, or Pani L's 'work with', although I prefer your  'I'm going to' to 'will'.   However, if the speaker skończył/a  'studia pedagogiczne', they may well say 'I am going to be a nursery  school teacher', or 'I am going to teach nursery school children', to  distinguish themselves from colleagues without a teaching qualification, who just  'look after' or 'care for' the children.



Thank you, Szkot, for your suggestion. 'Teach' is similar to 'work' and more specific, so it is quite appropriate here.
'Look after', 'care for' and  'take care of' are more appropriate for a babysitter's job, e.g. "Będę się zajmować dziećmi mojego brata w Ameryce" could be probably translated as "I'm going to look after my brother's children in America." 
I wonder if "I'm going to keep myself busy with children" would be OK?
(I think that 'going to' has the meaning that somebody has decided on something, while 'will' is less definite.)


----------



## wolfbm1

Cześć, Dreamlike. Dziękuje za komentarz i za przykłady użycia innych wyrażeń. 'Deal with' pasowało mi najmniej. Właśnie znalazłem podobne 'negatywne' użycie tego wyrażenia w nowej, trudnej sytuacji: Do you deal with new situations well (e.g. living in a different city)? A więc "I'm going to deal with those naughty children" będzie znaczyć "Będę miała do czynienia z tymi niegrzecznymi dziećmi".


----------



## majlo

Ockham's razor comes in handy this time. I would definitely go for Liliana's suggestion. 

By the way, 
*occupy oneself (by something)*to keep busy by doing something. _Don't worry. I can occupy myself by knitting or sewing._ _While waiting, I occupied myself by knitting a scarf.

_


----------



## wolfbm1

majlo said:


> Ockham's razor comes in handy this time. I would definitely go for Liliana's suggestion.
> 
> By the way,
> *occupy oneself (by something)*to keep busy by doing something. _Don't worry. I can occupy myself by knitting or sewing._ _While waiting, I occupied myself by knitting a scarf.
> 
> _


Thank you, majlo. PWN-OXFORD says:  to occupy oneself with sth  = zająć się czymś. But this definition doesn't fit my context.


----------



## LilianaB

_I am going to keep myself busy with children _can only work in figurative use in relation to working as a kindergarden teacher, in a special context. For example, a friend asks this future teacher: what are you going to do after you graduate, in an informal way, and she can answer somewhat figuratively: I am going to keep myself busy with children. This would not be an appropriate answer in any formal situation and it may cause ambiguity even in the above described context. It would be appropriate for somebody who is going to retire, for example. What are you going to do with your spare-time?  I am going to busy myself with children, my grandchildren for example. It could be good for a disappointed wife who does not love her husband. What are you going to do with the rest of your life: I am going to busy myself as children. This expression could be even good for  a man: I am going to have 16 children, as I have no other interests, for example. As to I will deal with those naughty children, it means I will punish them, I will put them where they belong. I will make them obey, for example.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thank you, Liliana.  I've read your post with interest. 
I think that the response: "Jak skończę studia będę *zajmować się dziećmi" *is a bit ambiguous. That is why it is difficult to translate this sentence. One could expect a different answer from a potential graduate of pedagogical studies, like: Będę uczyć dzieci w przedszkolu or Będę pracować z dziećmi.


----------



## LilianaB

Bede pracowac jako przedszkolanka. The Polish sentence you mentioned means that somebody will take care of her own children, if there is no more context.


----------



## dreamlike

I'd be inclined to agree with you, Liliana, were it not for the fact that there was more context included in the initial sentence. 


			
				wolfbm1 said:
			
		

> Jak skończę studia będę *zajmować się dziećm**i, np. w przedzkolu.*


*
*
Without the part that follows the comma, though, it would have exactly the meaning you say.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thank you, everyone. I always believed that 'take care of' means only 'opiekować, troszczyć się,' but it can also mean 'zajmować się.'


----------



## arturolczykowski

Definitely "work with children" is the best choice.


----------

